# Bathroom Skylight Shattered



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

Wet heavy snow falling from a tree limb shattered the crank-up bathroom skylight dome on our 21RS. We went out yesterday and got hit with a rare early season snowstorm here in PA. To protect the bathroom for now I tied a tarp down over the dome.

What is a good source for a replacement and is it a difficult job? I've read that they need to be ordered from Keystone? Or is there an aftermarket source for the skylight lens alone?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

MattFromPA said:


> Wet heavy snow falling from a tree limb shattered the crank-up bathroom skylight dome on our 21RS. We went out yesterday and got hit with a rare early season snowstorm here in PA. To protect the bathroom for now I tied a tarp down over the dome.
> 
> What is a good source for a replacement and is it a difficult job? I've read that they need to be ordered from Keystone? Or is there an aftermarket source for the skylight lens alone?


Any RV parts store should have them. It is about a 5 minute job, real easy.
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/translucent-acrylic-vent-caps/1436


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry you had this experience, but thanks for sharing it! I've got two skylights on my motorhome, and thank goodness, got the trees from around where I park it. BUT, it's right at the end of the house, and when snow starts melting/sliding off the roof, chunks have fallen off the edge. 
Like the other person posted, I've seen replacements at CW........I seem to spend a good bit of time there, with warranty work.







So, I have a good amount of time to check out their inventory, and so does my 17-yr.-old son, who seems to get a bad case of the "galloping gimmies" (Berenstein Bears book!), everytime.
Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

maddog said:


> Wet heavy snow falling from a tree limb shattered the crank-up bathroom skylight dome on our 21RS. We went out yesterday and got hit with a rare early season snowstorm here in PA. To protect the bathroom for now I tied a tarp down over the dome.
> 
> What is a good source for a replacement and is it a difficult job? I've read that they need to be ordered from Keystone? Or is there an aftermarket source for the skylight lens alone?


Any RV parts store should have them. It is about a 5 minute job, real easy.
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/translucent-acrylic-vent-caps/1436
[/quote]

Then add MaxxAir covers to protect the thin crank up vents and you will be much better protected.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

MattFromPA said:


> Wet heavy snow falling from a tree limb shattered the crank-up bathroom skylight dome on our 21RS. We went out yesterday and got hit with a rare early season snowstorm here in PA. To protect the bathroom for now I tied a tarp down over the dome.
> 
> What is a good source for a replacement and is it a difficult job? I've read that they need to be ordered from Keystone? Or is there an aftermarket source for the skylight lens alone?


Is it the skylight or the vent with the fan in it? Covers for 14" x 14" vents are readily available, but the skylight in the shower would be a different story. I'm a little confused by your "crank-up bathroom skylight dome" description.


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

It's the 14" x 14" vent cover.

Camping World has two styles, one with 5 screw holes and one with what looks like hinges. I forgot to check what style I need when I parked it yesterday (storing it away from home) so I don't know what flavor to buy. Any ideas for the 21RS?



Insomniak said:


> Is it the skylight or the vent with the fan in it? Covers for 14" x 14" vents are readily available, but the skylight in the shower would be a different story. I'm a little confused by your "crank-up bathroom skylight dome" description.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Be sure to add the Maxxair cover. Just don't use a camco cover unless you don't have another option. The camco cover that I had installed on my 21RS when I bought it disintegrated less than four years after purchase. They don't put much UV resistant material in them and the plastic degrades even in the normally overcast environment here in Seattle. When I pulled it off, it wouldn't support it's own weight and fell into pieces. The Maxxair covers are much better that way.


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I replaced the vent cover last night with an exact match of the original Ventline. I found a parts dealer 10 minutes from my parking space who stocks them. It was fairly simple, other than removing the sliding bar from the old cover. It need a few taps from a wrench to start moving. Feels good to have that fixed. Although I had a tarp tied down over the old one its not something to ignore for very long.

I like the Maxxair covers, in fact there is one over the main vent in the living area. Its nice to leave that vent open all year. Problem is they don't allow for much circulation in my opinion, which is important in the bathroom.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MattFromPA said:


> I like the Maxxair covers, in fact there is one over the main vent in the living area. Its nice to leave that vent open all year. Problem is they don't allow for much circulation in my opinion, which is important in the bathroom.


If you are relying on the air beater of a fan installed in the bathroom vent you are not moving much air anyway (it does provide a good white noise source though), so any possible restriction the MaxxAir would have is a moot point. I replaced the bathroom vent fan with a MaxxAir fan cover and it will slam the bathroom door due to the air flow.


----------

